
Ask HN: Good resources for starting? - Delmania
After years of mulling, I&#x27;ve decided to take a more active effort to start a side business.  The goal is fairly small, something that can generate around $1400 a month to pay for insurance.  Before I do that, though, I need to change some beliefs of mine, one of which is that I have nothing to share or good idea.  I&#x27;m looking for people&#x27;s best resources on how to start.  Stories about people who have successfully launched a side business.  Something that can help to change my beliefs as well as give some good ideas on how to start making something people will pay for.
======
stevekemp
If you literally want $1400 you don't need to invent anything. $1400 over a
month is $350 a week, or $175 a day for Saturday or Sunday.

Could you generate $200 a day for two days a week? Almost certainly. Anything
from cleaning windows, to shovelling snow, or digging gardens. If you've extra
skills and experience it should be even easier - child-care, for example, or
dog-walking.

Hacker News is obsessed with side-businesses and "passive income", which is
often anything but passive. If you're actually just wanting a comparatively
small amount of money then there are much easier ways to get it than starting
a business.

(Of course if you do explicitly want to start a business, which your post
doesn't really seem to suggest, then good luck to you.)

